# Who is interested in the ULTIMATE H. lividum shirt?



## xhexdx (May 15, 2009)

Ok guys, here's my question:

How many of you would buy this shirt?  I'm getting ready to put in a print order and want to get as close to the mark as possible.  Thanks to Katy_Green for drawing it up for me.

Here's the shirt:







Close-up of the design:







Please, if you're interested, let me know and indicate how many and what size(s).  It'll help me put together an accurate order, then I'll place a FS ad in the classifieds.

Thanks!

--Joe


----------



## equuskat (May 15, 2009)

I'm totally buying one and wearing it all over everywhere.    Looks great, Joe, and thanks for the credit.  :clap:

PS: adult small.


----------



## Moltar (May 15, 2009)

Cool idea, i'll buy one. Even cooler would be another pic at the bottom of the back side that looks like spinerettes pushed up against the glass with dirt all around...


----------



## equuskat (May 15, 2009)

etown_411 said:


> Cool idea, i'll buy one. Even cooler would be another pic at the bottom of the back side that looks like spinerettes pushed up against the glass with dirt all around...



I'll mess around with that idea over the weekend and make some sketches.


----------



## Sathane (May 15, 2009)

LMAO! Perfect. 



etown_411 said:


> Cool idea, i'll buy one. Even cooler would be another pic at the bottom of the back side that looks like spinerettes pushed up against the glass with dirt all around...


----------



## HaploFool (May 15, 2009)

I would DEFINITELY buy one of those... L & XL


----------



## Sathane (May 15, 2009)

Will you be shipping to the icy North?  (Canada)

Any plans for a sweater and matching toque?


----------



## xhexdx (May 15, 2009)

I can do a sweater but it'll definitely be more expensive.

I don't see why I couldn't ship to Canada.  I should be able to ship 'em around the world; it's not like they're alive.  It'll probably just cost a little more for shipping.


----------



## Gaston (May 15, 2009)

lol it's great!!! hehehe


----------



## BrynWilliams (May 15, 2009)

I'd even buy one if the shipping to the UK would be ok  

Nice sketch Katy!


----------



## MizM (May 15, 2009)

xhexdx said:


> I can do a sweater but it'll definitely be more expensive.


OMG Joe, you _knit _too!!! What a man!!!


----------



## xhexdx (May 15, 2009)

MizM said:


> OMG Joe, you _knit _too!!! What a man!!!


Rofl!  You didn't know that about me?  www.joeknitslikeaman.com

Just kidding. :}


----------



## xhexdx (May 15, 2009)

So...I was playing around with the site and I designed some...*ahem* intimate wear...for the ladies, if interested.

PM me for a pic of that one because hell if I'm gonna post it on here publically.  Sheesh.  I can't believe I actually designed it.


----------



## MizM (May 15, 2009)

xhexdx said:


> So...I was playing around with the site and I designed some...*ahem* intimate wear...for the ladies, if interested.
> 
> PM me for a pic of that one because hell if I'm gonna post it on here publically.  Sheesh.  I can't believe I actually designed it.


Don't even wanna _know_ where the burrow appears on _that_ piece of clothing!! (Might get a warning for that, but I just could NOT resist!!!)


----------



## Kirk (May 15, 2009)

Great design, Joe & Katy. Will these be silk screened? If so, I'd buy an adult large.


----------



## SCORPIONNOOB (May 15, 2009)

MizM said:


> Don't even wanna _know_ where the burrow appears on _that_ piece of clothing!! (Might get a warning for that, but I just could NOT resist!!!)


hahaha! I want one with the print on the back of some whitey tighties..... :clap:    I think that we have taken this idea down the wrong path....


----------



## xhexdx (May 15, 2009)

chone1 said:


> Great design, Joe & Katy. Will these be silk screened? If so, I'd buy an adult large.


It says they will be screen printed, so I assume that's the same thing, although I don't know for sure.

EDIT:  So after a quick wikipedia search, it appears silk screening and screen printing are one and the same.


----------



## Sathane (May 15, 2009)

LMAO.  I can just imagine the placement of the graphic...  Are there 'urticating' hairs surrounding the 'burrow' on that one?

EDIT: Oh yah, mark me down for a large.

EDIT AGAIN: I should clarify.  A large *t-shirt* please. 



xhexdx said:


> So...I was playing around with the site and I designed some...*ahem* intimate wear...for the ladies, if interested.
> 
> PM me for a pic of that one because hell if I'm gonna post it on here publically.  Sheesh.  I can't believe I actually designed it.


----------



## Kirk (May 15, 2009)

xhexdx said:


> It says they will be screen printed, so I assume that's the same thing, although I don't know for sure.


Thank goodness for Wikipedia. Screen printing is the same as silk screening, so the quality and life of the print on the shirt will be good.


----------



## Hamburglar (May 15, 2009)

Are they all going to be white?  Nothing I ever buy that is white stays that way for more than a day.  As soon as my son sees it, he will throw a tater-tot loaded with ketchup at me.  If there are ANY other colors available I would be interested in an adult XXL.


----------



## Spyder 1.0 (May 15, 2009)

depends how much, but i would buy one, id be your size.


----------



## xhexdx (May 15, 2009)

Hamburglar said:


> Are they all going to be white?  Nothing I ever buy that is white stays that way for more than a day.  As soon as my son sees it, he will throw a tater-tot loaded with ketchup at me.  If there are ANY other colors available I would be interested in an adult XXL.


Does anyone else have an opinion on this?  I don't particularly care, although I do prefer black.  I wasn't sure how black would look with the black ink, but it actually still looks pretty good.

I can do whatever color you want, but I have to do them all the same color, or prices go up. 

--Joe


----------



## arachyd (May 15, 2009)

I love that shirt! It does capture the essence of H. lividum in a way only a pet hole owner can appreciate. I'm thinking about ordering. Will they be available in different shirt colors?


----------



## Kirk (May 15, 2009)

xhexdx said:


> Does anyone else have an opinion on this?  I don't particularly care, although I do prefer black.  I wasn't sure how black would look with the black ink, but it actually still looks pretty good.
> 
> I can do whatever color you want, but I have to do them all the same color, or prices go up.
> 
> --Joe


What about white on black? That's my vote......


----------



## Hamburglar (May 15, 2009)

Yep, white on black looks good too.  I don't really care what color they are either.  It is just that white shirts seem to have something against me.  Not to mention, I just dribbled a little gravy down the front of the shirt I'm wearing now...  

Sorry, I don't mean to throw a wrench in the works.


----------



## burmish101 (May 15, 2009)

Such a cool shirt, it takes quite a bit of artistic skill to catch lividum in the right light, and you guys have done this species justice!


----------



## xhexdx (May 15, 2009)

chone1 said:


> What about white on black? That's my vote......


I like how that looks as well.  In fact, I do like that better; hadn't thought of flipping the colors of the hole to make it work.

I'll run it through and see what I like.

Anyone else interested?  Opinions, thoughts?

--Joe


----------



## gecko_keeper/KBfauna (May 15, 2009)

Sign me up! XL
I will ask Kim and Anthony if they'd like one too.


----------



## Endagr8 (May 15, 2009)

Sathane said:


> LMAO.  I can just imagine the placement of the graphic...  Are there 'urticating' hairs surrounding the 'burrow' on that one?


OW Ts lack urticating hairs. ;P 

Medium. White ink on black t-shirt for me.


----------



## xhexdx (May 15, 2009)

Here's the black shirt/white graphic rendition:







It's pixellated because I messed up when resizing the screen shot. :wall:


----------



## Sathane (May 15, 2009)

I knew someone would call me on that one. 



Endagr8 said:


> OW Ts lack urticating hairs. ;P
> 
> Medium. White ink on black t-shirt for me.


----------



## JC50 (May 15, 2009)

Hey Joe
 The white on black looks good to me also,and i would take one large.


----------



## wedge07 (May 16, 2009)

That is an awesome shirt there Joe!  Mark me down for a medium.




xhexdx said:


> So...I was playing around with the site and I designed some...*ahem* intimate wear...for the ladies, if interested.
> 
> PM me for a pic of that one because hell if I'm gonna post it on here publically.  Sheesh.  I can't believe I actually designed it.





MizM said:


> Don't even wanna _know_ where the burrow appears on _that_ piece of clothing!! (Might get a warning for that, but I just could NOT resist!!!)





Sathane said:


> LMAO.  I can just imagine the placement of the graphic...  Are there 'urticating' hairs surrounding the 'burrow' on that one?



ROFL!


----------



## Sathane (May 16, 2009)

That white on black is sharp!  That's definitely the one I want.


----------



## Miss Bianca (May 16, 2009)

Love your idea Joe...
I'd go for white on black or any other color on black though...
oh and also, I'd change the comic sans font. Or at least make it bold.
Medium by the way...
Congrats Joe & Katie


----------



## xhexdx (May 16, 2009)

Alright, so right now I'm at 15 shirts.  Just posting this so I don't have to go re-count later.


----------



## spiders4life (May 16, 2009)

LMFAO Thats just great mate! Thats T-shirt design NO.1 I´we seen this year. Unfortunately I think it would be quite expensive to have one send to Sweden, or else i had to own one for sure!! 
:worship: :worship: :worship: 
Regards Mikael


----------



## xhexdx (May 16, 2009)

spiders4life said:


> LMFAO Thats just great mate! Thats T-shirt design NO.1 I´we seen this year. Unfortunately I think it would be quite expensive to have one send to Sweden, or else i had to own one for sure!!
> :worship: :worship: :worship:
> Regards Mikael


Thank you, I appreciate it.  :worship: 

I will research the cost to ship to you; I'm sure we can arrange something. 

--Joe


----------



## edesign (May 16, 2009)

The burrow image is great...when people ask you what a H. lividum is you can say, "I hear it's a large tarantula but it never comes out of its burrow so can't confirm. This is what it looks like in captivity and the wild."


----------



## OwnedByRetics (May 16, 2009)

I would buy 2 XXL's.


----------



## bluefrogtat2 (May 16, 2009)

i would buy an xl
andy


----------



## Endagr8 (May 16, 2009)

Would it be possible to get the scientific name italicized on mine?


----------



## xhexdx (May 16, 2009)

I can't do personal touches for everyone's shirts, but if nobody cares, I don't mind italicizing the scientific name. :}

--Joe


----------



## JC50 (May 16, 2009)

Whatever the majority is fine with me.Joe and Katy,great job with the shirts and design.


----------



## xhexdx (May 16, 2009)

JC50 said:


> Whatever the majority is fine with me.Joe and Katy,great job with the shirts and design.


Thanks! 

I'm working some more designs as well; some for the bug guys, some for the true spider guys, and more for the tarantula guys!

Nothing with scorps yet, though, but if anyone has any pics they'd like me to work with, I can definitely take a look.

--Joe


----------



## skippy (May 16, 2009)

i'm down for a large  i would prefer a hoodie though, if possible?


----------



## xhexdx (May 16, 2009)

skippy said:


> i'm down for a large  i would prefer a hoodie though, if possible?


I'm going to quote a previous post from this thread:



xhexdx said:


> I can't do personal touches for everyone's shirts, but if nobody cares, I don't mind italicizing the scientific name. :}
> 
> --Joe


----------



## skippy (May 17, 2009)

sorry, i didn't mean a custom tshirt... i meant a hooded sweatshirt.

i wear a hooded sweatshirt all day every day at work and i liked the idea:} 

still want a tshirt though(sans hood)


----------



## xhexdx (May 17, 2009)

I can make you a hoody but it's gonna cost a substantial amount more.  Like over 40 bucks.


----------



## xhexdx (May 17, 2009)

At 23 right now.

Mikael, Katy did some research and it shouldn't cost more than 10 bucks to ship one out to you.  Let me know.

--Joe


----------



## skippy (May 17, 2009)

over 40 but under 50? if that's the case, i'm in. i pay $50 for a retail hoodie anyway


----------



## xhexdx (May 17, 2009)

Come to find out I need to order a minimum of 12 of them, so unless 11 others want hoodies, they're a no-go.  Sorry.


----------



## rustym3talh3ad (May 17, 2009)

xhexdx said:


> Come to find out I need to order a minimum of 12 of them, so unless 11 others want hoodies, they're a no-go.  Sorry.


id seriously buy one...how much was the price i didnt really catch that...


----------



## Sathane (May 17, 2009)

I definitely want one. White on black t-shirt with italicized scientific name would be great but colour doesn't really matter so much to me.  Just PM me the total cost with shipping to Canada when you know the full amount.


----------



## xhexdx (May 17, 2009)

rustym3talh3ad said:


> id seriously buy one...how much was the price i didnt really catch that...


Ok, I can't post actual prices on here because then it would be considered a 'classified' ad, but I can say it will be between 40 and 50 bucks before shipping.

There is a 12-piece minimum so unless I get 12 people who want them, no-can-do.

If you want to know actual price, PM me.

--Joe


----------



## Draiman (May 17, 2009)

Joe, will you ship to Singapore?


----------



## xhexdx (May 17, 2009)

Draiman said:


> Joe, will you ship to Singapore?


Yes sir, especially for you.


----------



## xhexdx (May 17, 2009)

Quick update:  I ordered the trial run today; they should be here in a week for me to inspect and photograph.  I'll post pictures here once they come in to get everyone's input.

--Joe


----------



## Neophyte (May 18, 2009)

If you can manage to get the smallest size to exist for females then I definately want one of those! Lemme know if white on black is possible! If not it's alright =)


----------



## skippy (May 18, 2009)

if it helps get the run out i will take 2 or 3 sweatshirts, i'm sure i can find homes for them:}


----------



## xhexdx (May 19, 2009)

Neophyte - They're all generic sizes, but I will be ordering smalls.  They measure 18"wx28"long.

Skippy - If you take 3, then I have 4 total who will order.  Only 8 more and I can place it. :}


----------



## Julia (May 19, 2009)

I would like one sweatshirt also.  I take it these are men's sizes?  If so, medium, please.


----------



## xhexdx (May 19, 2009)

Alright, 5 hoodies down, 7 to go!

Yes, they are considered men's sizes.


----------



## Draiman (May 19, 2009)

xhexdx said:


> Yes sir, especially for you.


Lol well thank you.  I can't make any promises right now since I've burned a hole in my wallet, but I'll try. A buddy of mine may be interested as well.


----------



## Julia (May 19, 2009)

Oops.  I forgot to ask...  Have you decided to go with the white-on-black idea for the sweatshirts?


----------



## xhexdx (May 19, 2009)

It will be black clothing with white graphics, yes.

I agree they look better, they are just more expensive.  It's worth it, though.


----------



## Smitty78 (May 20, 2009)

Put me on the list for a XXL T Shirt.


----------



## xhexdx (May 20, 2009)

Smitty78 said:


> Put me on the list for a XXL T Shirt.


No problem.   29 is the count right now.


----------



## jb7741 (May 20, 2009)

XXL T shirt for me please.


----------



## gecko_keeper/KBfauna (May 20, 2009)

Hey Joe, PM me the cost of the hoodies please.


----------



## Julia (May 20, 2009)

I hate to do this to you, but could I change mine from a medium sweatshirt to a medium T-shirt please?  Final answer, I promise.


----------



## xhexdx (May 21, 2009)

Julia said:


> I hate to do this to you, but could I change mine from a medium sweatshirt to a medium T-shirt please?  Final answer, I promise.


Alright, I wrote it down.

I have to sell 8 more hoodies to even place the order for them.


----------



## xhexdx (May 22, 2009)

The trial run shipped today from Georgia, so I might actually get them tomorrow.  Either way, I'll be posting pics once they come in.


----------



## Strix (May 24, 2009)

I'll take one... you should know my size ;P


----------



## xhexdx (May 24, 2009)

Strix said:


> I'll take one... you should know my size ;P


Yep, got it.


----------



## xhexdx (May 27, 2009)

They are here!  I figured I'd pose with the mastermind behind the shirt. :}

Let me know what you think!  I'll make the main order soon and list the FS ad in the classifieds. 

--Joe


----------



## Kirk (May 27, 2009)

Ah, good, you italicized the name. Looks great.


----------



## agama (May 27, 2009)

shirts good looking


----------



## Hamburglar (May 27, 2009)

Looks good.. is this the final shirt?  A small detail might be to make the bottom of the actual hole black so it looks more like a "hole".  However, if it is a pain to change I wouldn't worrry about it.  I am just looking at the real burrow you are posing with as a reference.  It still looks great...  looking forward to getting mine.


----------



## equuskat (May 27, 2009)

Hamburglar said:


> Looks good.. is this the final shirt?  A small detail might be to make the bottom of the actual hole black so it looks more like a "hole".  However, if it is a pain to change I wouldn't worrry about it.  I am just looking at the real burrow you are posing with as a reference.  It still looks great...  looking forward to getting mine.


The colors are inverted.  It's on a black shirt, so the darker shading is whiter.

Joe: I think I could pop a balloon on your hair.


----------



## Hamburglar (May 27, 2009)

Yes, I realize that thank you... I was just thinking it would make it look more like a burrow for easier recognition.  I don't think many people would pass it by saying, "cool inverted shirt."  It would simply be a matter of omitting the ink in that area.   It is a cool shirt either way....  well thought of and designed


----------



## Endagr8 (May 27, 2009)

:clap: 
Those are sweet! Can't wait to get mine!


----------



## xhexdx (May 28, 2009)

I made another minor change to 'Smith, 1996' and changed the font. 







Also, here's what the hoodies will look like, should I get enough people interested (need 8 more).







Thoughts?

I'll be placing the FS ad soon.  I need to take another picture with my model for the ad first. 

--Joe


----------



## JC50 (May 28, 2009)

Joe.The shirts came out nice.Great job!


----------



## xhexdx (Jun 2, 2009)

FS ad is posted!

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?p=1413998#post1413998


----------



## GrammatonCleric (Jun 4, 2009)

If  you can get it in 2x count me in!


----------



## Andy (Jun 4, 2009)

xhexdx said:


> Ok guys, here's my question:
> 
> How many of you would buy this shirt?  I'm getting ready to put in a print order and want to get as close to the mark as possible.  Thanks to Katy_Green for drawing it up for me.
> 
> ...


Thats just wrong! But funny none the less


----------



## Sathane (Jun 4, 2009)

I take it you haven't seen the thong? 



Andy said:


> Thats just wrong! But funny none the less


----------



## xhexdx (Jun 4, 2009)

GrammatonCleric said:


> If  you can get it in 2x count me in!


I guess I should edit the FS post...

They come in S, M, L, XL, 2XL, and 3XL.  Check the FS ad and paypal the money over and you're all set!

--Joe


----------



## GrammatonCleric (Jun 9, 2009)

Cool joe, I get paid on the 15th, will do so then.


----------



## cacoseraph (Jun 9, 2009)

ok... i resisted as(s) long as i could


that doesn't look like a butthole to anyone else?


----------



## Sathane (Jun 9, 2009)

Ummm... Wherever you've seen that, I'd do the person a favour and direct them to a good proctologist.  
I've heard that a prolapsed rectum isn't something you want to 'sit on' for too long... 




cacoseraph said:


> ok... i resisted as(s) long as i could
> 
> 
> that doesn't look like a butthole to anyone else?


----------



## Kirk (Jun 9, 2009)

cacoseraph said:


> ok... i resisted as(s) long as i could
> 
> that doesn't look like a butthole to anyone else?


And what sorts of videos are YOU watching? [Rhetorical question]


----------



## Sathane (Jun 9, 2009)

Do you really want to know?



chone1 said:


> And what sorts of videos are YOU watching?


----------



## MizM (Jun 9, 2009)

cacoseraph said:


> ok... i resisted as(s) long as i could
> that doesn't look like a butthole to anyone else?


OMG, LOL!! I sure hope MINE doesn't look like that!!


----------



## Sathane (Jun 9, 2009)

All of the shirts look the same. 
You did pre-order didn't you? 



MizM said:


> OMG, LOL!! I sure hope MINE doesn't look like that!!


----------



## MizM (Jun 9, 2009)

Sathane said:


> All of the shirts look the same.
> You did pre-order didn't you?


I didn't mean the shirt! :razz:   :razz: (Lauging even harder now!)


----------



## Sathane (Jun 9, 2009)

hehe.. I know.  I'm just messing with you.  

Glad it worked.  



MizM said:


> I didn't mean the shirt! :razz:   :razz: (Lauging even harder now!)


----------



## MizM (Jun 9, 2009)

:razz: Brat!! Besides, they only look lke that if you've been to prison!!!


----------



## xhexdx (Jun 9, 2009)

MizM said:


> :razz: Brat!! Besides, they only look lke that if you've been to prison!!!


Wow...TMI.


----------



## MizM (Jun 9, 2009)

xhexdx said:


> Wow...TMI.


OMG, not that I would KNOW FIRSTHAND!!! Ewww! (I'm SO gonna get banned!)


----------



## Sathane (Jun 10, 2009)

Yikes!

Not just prison. 
If you were abducted by aliens and probed, with an eggbeater...  

Not that I would know first hand.


----------



## equuskat (Jun 10, 2009)

Things I noticed when I looked down at my shirt today:
1. it does not look like a butthole
2. I do not have a large enough rack to make a good t-shirt model
3. I have gecko food spilled on my shorts


----------



## Sathane (Jun 10, 2009)

LOL! Nothing sells t-shirts like a chick with a nice rack.


----------



## equuskat (Jun 10, 2009)

Sathane said:


> LOL! Nothing sells t-shirts like a chick with a nice rack.


My rack is perfectly nice, but not large enough to fill out a t-shirt.


----------



## Sathane (Jun 10, 2009)

I've always preferred proportional and perky to huge and saggy myself.  Quality over quantity - so to speak. 

As for filling out a t-shirt (for marketing purposes), Photoshop does wonders.  Incidentally, this type of modification is fairly simple when dealing with a black t-shirt. 

Not that I spend *all* of my time digitally enhancing breasts or anything.  



Katy_green said:


> My rack is perfectly nice, but not large enough to fill out a t-shirt.


----------



## equuskat (Jun 10, 2009)

Sathane said:


> I've always preferred *proportional and perky* to huge and saggy myself.  Quality over quantity - so to speak.
> 
> As for filling out a t-shirt (for marketing purposes), Photoshop does wonders.  Incidentally, this type of modification is fairly simple when dealing with a black t-shirt.
> 
> Not that I spend *all* of my time digitally enhancing breasts or anything.


I completely agree with the bolded part!!  

Muhaha excuse me while I go photoshop my breasts for "t-shirt marketing purposes".


----------



## Sathane (Jun 10, 2009)

Of course, by 'proportional', I mean proportional to my hands - which happen to be a good size. 

Don't waste your time.  I've got one already done up for you right here.  
Never underestimate the usefulness of a good enhanced image.    

Just kidding but now I know what tomorrow's time waster is going to be.  



Katy_green said:


> I completely agree with the bolded part!!
> 
> Muhaha excuse me while I go photoshop my breasts for "t-shirt marketing purposes".


----------



## equuskat (Jun 10, 2009)

hahahahaha 



Sathane said:


> Of course, by 'proportional', I mean proportional to my hands - which happen to be a good size.
> 
> Don't waste your time.  I've got one already done up for you right here.
> Never underestimate the usefulness of a good enhanced image.
> ...


----------



## Sathane (Jun 10, 2009)

I've got a good idea for the next t-shirt design.  Good in my restless, sleep deprived state anyway.  

The back would have a pic of _Grammostola rosea_ with the scientific name, year, etc. like the front of the current shirt.  On the front, in small writing you could have something like "Why 4 my rosy no eatz??"


----------



## equuskat (Jun 10, 2009)

Sathane said:


> I've got a good idea for the next t-shirt design.  Good in my restless, sleep deprived state anyway.
> 
> The back would have a pic of _Grammostola rosea_ with the scientific name, year, etc. like the front of the current shirt.  On the front, in small writing you could have something like "Why 4 my rosy no eatz??"


That's an awesome idea!!


----------



## xhexdx (Jun 10, 2009)

Sathane said:


> I've got a good idea for the next t-shirt design.  Good in my restless, sleep deprived state anyway.
> 
> The back would have a pic of _Grammostola rosea_ with the scientific name, year, etc. like the front of the current shirt.  On the front, in small writing you could have something like "Why 4 my rosy no eatz??"


Until I start printing them myself, that's going to cost money up the wazoo to print, because it's two-sided.

But yes, it's a pretty good idea. 

--Joe


----------



## Sathane (Jun 10, 2009)

Yah, 2 sided can be pricey when you get another place to do it.  Another good one would be a colour GBB shirt.  Also very pricey unless you screen print your own. 



xhexdx said:


> Until I start printing them myself, that's going to cost money up the wazoo to print, because it's two-sided.
> 
> But yes, it's a pretty good idea.
> 
> --Joe


----------



## Loudog760 (Jun 10, 2009)

Grammostola rosea T-shirts would sale very good IMO. So many people love this T and start off with it. A GBB shirt with color would be sick! I would buy that in a heart beat.


----------



## equuskat (Jun 11, 2009)

Well, I did draw a GBB.


----------



## Loudog760 (Jun 11, 2009)

Katy_green said:


> The GBB's drawn.


Your Avatar?


----------



## MaThEwMoNsTr323 (Jun 11, 2009)

*Not Me!*

not me! i don't even own 1 yet. nice design, especially on the black T. i wish the spider was somewhere on the T. maybe on the sleeve or back. not for me, but for others. i wouldn't want to be explaining to others, what that is on the front of the T-shirt all the time. the GBB idea sounds very nice tho...


----------



## equuskat (Jun 11, 2009)

Loudog760 said:


> Your Avatar?


Yes. (filler)


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Jun 11, 2009)

I might be interested in a gbb shirt when they're ready.  

Btw Katy you don't have to type filler in.  Just type the small word, follow it up by a bunch of spaces, add a period and then wala!  It won't even look like you added any spaces.

like this:


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Jun 11, 2009)

Hi        .


----------



## equuskat (Jun 11, 2009)

Protectyaaaneck said:


> I might be interested in a gbb shirt when they're ready.
> 
> Btw Katy you don't have to type filler in.  Just type the small word, follow it up by a bunch of spaces, add a period and then wala!  It won't even look like you added any spaces.
> 
> like this:




lol I KNOW.  sometimes I just do.


----------



## Julia (Jun 11, 2009)

Sathane said:


> I've got a good idea for the next t-shirt design.  Good in my restless, sleep deprived state anyway.
> 
> The back would have a pic of _Grammostola rosea_ with the scientific name, year, etc. like the front of the current shirt.  On the front, in small writing you could have something like "Why 4 my rosy no eatz??"


Oh wow.  If not for a shirt design, this would be a great opening picture/caption for a LOLtarantulas thread.  Kinda like LOLcats, but *much cooler*.


----------



## Loudog760 (Jun 11, 2009)

Katy_green said:


> Yes. (filler)


Its a good picture. Are you gonna sketch a few more? Also I have friend who an artists, he might be able to one.


----------



## equuskat (Jun 11, 2009)

Not gonna draw anything if people don't buy the shirts.


----------



## Sathane (Jun 11, 2009)

Could you draw a picture of Clint Eastwood holding an _Avic_ like a rifle (spinnerettes up like gun sites) with the caption, 'Do you feel lucky, punk?'?      



Katy_green said:


> Not gonna draw anything if people don't buy the shirts.


----------



## jb7741 (Jun 11, 2009)

Sathane said:


> Could you draw a picture of Clint Eastwood holding an _Avic_ like a rifle (spinnerettes up like gun sites) with the caption, 'Do you feel lucky, punk?'?




"I know what you're thinkin, did it shoot one poo or two?"


----------



## Sathane (Jun 11, 2009)

LOL                !





jb7741 said:


> "I know what you're thinkin, did it shoot one poo or two?"


----------



## xhexdx (Jun 12, 2009)

Funny.

That FS ad has been updated, guys.  Order the damn shirts! :}  There were several people who said on here they would buy one but have not placed an order yet.  I know who you are.


----------

